# How to Train a Dart Frog



## Kaity (Sep 18, 2010)

I found this video on YouTube and it is Crazy!! They are actually clicker training an Azureus!


----------



## Dendro Dave (Aug 2, 2005)

Pretty cool... Her tank looks muddy though, needs to cut back on the misting, maybe lay down some new sphagnum moss and leaf litter too 

I started trying that with my fox when I got her, but I haven't been very good at sticking with it so not much success to report there


----------



## SmackoftheGods (Jan 28, 2009)

First it doesn't look like it's working very well. It seems to me that the frog has just gotten used to being fed that way.

Second, I have to question whether this even has the _potential_ of working. I was under the impression that frogs have a very, very narrow range of hearing.


----------



## sktdvs (Nov 1, 2010)

SmackoftheGods said:


> First it doesn't look like it's working very well. It seems to me that the frog has just gotten used to being fed that way.
> 
> Second, I have to question whether this even has the _potential_ of working. I was under the impression that frogs have a very, very narrow range of hearing.


Thank you. Glad someone said it =). That behavior looks pretty standard to me from most darts. They are "reactive" strikers, just like Bass are. So any movement during feeding will catch their attention and obviously follow.

Ive trained cats and pigeons with clickers, and this by now way shows any of the same recognition cue associated with clicking, other than a reaction to movement, being the finger tapping, and probably used to being fed from a syringe.


----------



## SmackoftheGods (Jan 28, 2009)

sktdvs said:


> this by now way shows any of the same recognition cue associated with clicking, other than a reaction to movement, being the finger tapping, and probably used to being fed from a syringe.


Is it just me or does even the finger tapping not elicit the kind of response they seem to hope for?


----------



## Dendro Dave (Aug 2, 2005)

SmackoftheGods said:


> Is it just me or does even the finger tapping not elicit the kind of response they seem to hope for?


I think you are right...I know I've gotten my frogs and geckos to follow my finger at the glass, and to strike at objects or lights that are being "twitched". Can't comment on if the clicker is in the range of hearing. I didn't mention it but I kinda had my doubts too that it was mostly the clicker rather then the finger and syringe full of flies having any effect. I didn't want to discourage the op though


----------



## Sabotage (Jun 1, 2010)

I heard the Animal Kingdom at Disney World has trained darts. Not sure exactly how they are trained, though. Has anyone seen them?


----------



## SmackoftheGods (Jan 28, 2009)

Dendro Dave said:


> I didn't want to discourage the op though


No discouragement intended. Simply stating the facts as I saw them.


----------



## Dendro Dave (Aug 2, 2005)

SmackoftheGods said:


> No discouragement intended. Simply stating the facts as I saw them.


Good point  It would be interesting to find out more about dart hearing. We've touched on a variety of vision topics in some posts here but hearing isn't something I remember coming up much unless it was in reference to frogs hearing other frogs call.


----------



## Kaity (Sep 18, 2010)

No offense taken...I just thought is was really cute. I've trained dogs for a long time now and I dont think they are going to be having this frog sit stay anytime soon...


----------



## sktdvs (Nov 1, 2010)

Yea, sorry Kaity. I used to have my phelsuma follow my tapping finger over to the waxworm tray I used to have glued up on some bamboo. Its just normal reaction, just like a reaction strike.


----------



## Rain_Frog (Apr 27, 2004)

With Xenopus laevis, I used to turn off the filter and tap on the lid and my frogs would start hunting for food.

My Bombina orientalis often come out from their hiding spots and go into hunting mode if they see the glass lid go up.

My tincs will often come out of their hiding spots as soon as I spray or they hear the "click" of the exo terra door being open. They know its feeding time!


----------



## Pumilo (Sep 4, 2010)

Meh. Train it to start next weeks fruit fly cultures for me and I'll be impressed.
Doug


----------



## btcope (Jan 7, 2009)

... or hop over to the fridge and pull out a fresh beer ... 

i just want mine to learn how to breed!


----------



## NathalieB (Apr 23, 2007)

i have "kindof trained" some of my frogs to respond to a specific sound.

when I collect fruitflies i always tap the containers on a kitchen counter to get the flies away from the lids. this makes a distinct sound and as i always use the same ff-containers it makes the same sound every time I do it.
It is out of view of the frogs and as I have quite a lot of frogs it takes some time.

now both my matecho's will always be right in front of the tank after a short while. It is very remarkable, they sit up with their paws on the glass like you imagine any other animal begging for food.
I am fairly positive they are reacting to the tapping sound or these specific vibrations, since they do not do this when I am in the room for anything else, and they connect this sound with food.

now offcourse i did not actually train them (maybe you could say they trained themselves) and out of 10 species/morphs I have up there the matecho's are the only ones with this reaction. I have seen the same thing with some juvenile azureus.

I have no idea to what level darts can be trained and which cues they take, but I am pretty sure they have some learning-capabilities


----------

